# Coopers TEST



## dimmer (25 Mar 2004)

O.K. here it is the coopers test set out in the book about the canadian spc frcs (jtf2),this is the test;

a,1 1/2 mile run in maximum 11 min
b,40 consecutive push ups
c,5 consecutive overhand pull ups
d,40 sit ups in one min
e,65kg bench press
this is the basic test it will give you a passing grade on it if you can complete these tasks one after another,if you want to go for the top score of 100+ then try this one 
a,do the run in 8:45 or less
b,58 continous push ups in 1 min
c,58 sit ups in 1 min
d,14 overhand pull ups (full extention)
e,110kg bench press 3 times   

thats it people strive for this one and give yourself an exam once a week see how you progress.
good luck


----------



## girlfiredup (25 Mar 2004)

Whoa.. the basic test is challenging enough.

For the bench press, that would be two 45-pound plates and two 5-pound plates, assuming a standard bench-press bar is 45 pounds?

Is there anyone on this forum that is able to do just the basic?


----------



## winchable (25 Mar 2004)

Yes,
And most of the second test,
Although I‘ll have to check on the second running time and second benchpress tonight.
110KG is a whole load of weight, even if it‘s three times.


----------



## girlfiredup (25 Mar 2004)

Che, impressive.

How much does a standard bench press bar weigh?



> 110KG is a whole load of weight, even if it‘s three times


Yup, that‘s 243 lbs!!


----------



## CWeb26F (25 Mar 2004)

I used to weigh 110kg- can‘t imagine someone lifting me once let alone 3 times!!


----------



## winchable (25 Mar 2004)

Yeah that‘s only because my teenage years belonged to coaches, trainers and sports teams and not to myself though, so it‘s impressive but sad ahaha.

The one I use is something like 40 Pounds, I‘m honestly not sure anymore.
I‘ve never found bench press to be an accurate way of testing athleticism, just strength, so I never spent much time on it.
It‘s good for strength, but the best way I‘ve found to improve athletic ability is to cut down on body fat and improve pushups; as they require a total body effort, more-so then tossing up a press. Being flexible is extremely useful too, I thought the coopers test had a flexibility aspect of it. Yoga, yoga yoga.   

Anyhoo, I‘m sure someone with a heck of a lot more knowledge can correct me on that, but that‘s how I‘ve always trained.


----------



## Bulvyn (25 Mar 2004)

> I‘ve never found bench press to be an accurate way of testing athleticism, just strength, so I never spent much time on it.


Many qualified trainers, myself included, do not believe bench pressing to be an accurate way of testing anything.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Mar 2004)

143 isn‘t that bad... but then again i weightlift quite often


----------



## Pte.See (25 Mar 2004)

Wow, Che, that‘s incredibly impressive! I‘m doing my BMQ now (almost completed it) and I don‘t think anyone I know in the military could do that and some of them are airborne!


----------



## md200 (25 Mar 2004)

I tested at the gym a few days ago.....

54 pushups in 1 min
50 situps in 1 min
16 pullups
09:51 mins for 1.5 mile run
275 bench press 6 times ( thanks to many years of football )

I am aiming to score 100 within the next few months.
I use the Coopers test every few months to check my progress.


----------



## Hert (25 Mar 2004)

Tpr. Orange,
Read it again buddy.  I agree, 143 isn‘t that bad.  However, 243 is a little bit more of a challenge.  

Stu


----------



## BDTyre (25 Mar 2004)

What‘s the big deal about the Cooper test?  Does the CF use this for testing?  If not, why the big deal?


----------



## casey916 (26 Mar 2004)

The Cooper Test is used by JTF-2 during the selection process.. there is no break‘s between anything, its to test physical endurance


----------



## Garry (26 Mar 2004)

My memory may not be correct, but iirc the "basic" Cooper test was, with exception of chin ups and bench press, the "basic" PT test when I joined...the difference being was the Chin ups were 9, and no bench press.


----------



## MJP (26 Mar 2004)

You got two little things wrong


> b,58 continous push ups in 1 min


You have as much time as you need to do the push-ups...it just has to be continuous movement combined with proper form. 



> e,110kg bench press 3 times


You only have to bench it once and even then it is only the lift portion you have to do.
For the bench press two people will lift the bar off the rack place it about three inches from you chest.  You will then grip the bar, the tester will ask you if you are ready.  Once you give him the nod, he‘ll say lift(or something to that effect).  You will lift the bar(if you can) and once you‘ve reached full extension or have failed that weight the two people that lowered the bar for you will then rack it for you.


----------



## GrahamD (26 Mar 2004)

If I was to take the test, and my 1 rep max is about 205-215lbs, would they let me decide how much weight to use?

Or, do they make you do the minimum if you can‘t handle the 243lbs?

Or, do they progressively add weight until you fail?
If this is the case, it would be hard to do your actual 1 rep max by the time you got to it.


----------



## Josh1r (24 Jul 2007)

I can run 1.5 mile in 10:45 seconds.
I can do 49 non-stop push ups.
I can do 45 sit ups in 1 min.
I can do 7-8 chin ups.
I have not attempted the bench press, but I imagine 175 lbs should not be an issue.

My goal which I have two years to train for is as follows.

1.5 mile in 8:30 (that's 2:15 off of my current time, It is possible but I have concluded that 1.5mile in 8:30 is a full fledged sprint not a jog)
75 non-stop push ups.
60 sit ups in 1 min.
15 chin ups.
200 lbs bench press.

It will not be easy, It will require weekends of dedicated training while others are in bars getting drunk. I will achieve my goal, failure is not an option. Hopefully I can find a buddy willing to aid in my training & keeping track of progress etc.. By the way, my current run time of 1.5 mile in 10:45 seconds is from an outdoors track which is 1 minute away from my house in back of the school I live next to, If the test is done on a treadmill, my current 1.5 mile time would be roughly 10:00 minutes.

Anyways, It would be interesting to see where everybody stands (honestly) on this test, also if people care to take the time to write there goals down *for those of you who plan on applying for a course which requires this test or NOT* I would like to see where the average Joe stands on this test. Thanks again.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2007)

Not to pop any bubbles, but this is already being discussed in other thread(s):
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/63734.0.html

And here are some older threads in the subject: 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/18848.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/569.0.html

Time for another Superthread??


----------



## weiss (25 Jul 2007)

interesting topic.  I pump iron almost daily so my bench press is out of question, I can pump 270# for a rep or two.  12 pullups, "almost" 40 sit ups, will have to try a bit harder next time.  1.5km in 9:45 - what else was there?   

If I remember correctly JTF2 tests include swim, long jump, two-jump, unaerobic capacity spurts of 800m and 400m, squats - you name it.  High jump too.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jul 2007)

weiss said:
			
		

> interesting topic.  I pump iron almost daily so my bench press is out of question, I can pump 270# for a rep or two.  12 pullups, "almost" 40 sit ups, will have to try a bit harder next time.  1.5km in 9:45 - what else was there?


 Push ups




> If I remember correctly JTF2 tests include swim, long jump, two-jump, unaerobic capacity spurts of 800m and 400m, squats - you name it.  High jump too.



Where did you get that from? ???  Your probably thinking of the JTF2 fitness standard levels as continued from the Army Fitness Pam.


----------



## weiss (26 Jul 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Where did you get that from? ???  Your probably thinking of the JTF2 fitness standard levels as continued from the Army Fitness Pam.



I think you are right, look here


----------



## Josh1r (29 Jul 2007)

Woah Weiss, I do not know where you dug that up, but THANKS! I took the liberty to save that image onto my desktop and I will soon be testing myself on those items, I appriciate your time!  :


----------



## philbm900 (29 Jul 2007)

You can ask a JTF2 recruiter for a Scoring Sheet, I have one, shows how many points you get for the run, number of points for amount of push up, sit ups, pull ups, and bench press

You need to score 75 points minimum.

For example....

1.5 mile run in 9:45-9:45 is 11 points

40-41 push up is 11 points

40-1 sit ups is 11 points

5 Pull ups is 11 points

65kg bench press is 11 points

Those are the minimum requirements for JTF2, but if you calculate the points, they dont add up to 75 points, so you wont go throught with JTF2.
They are 5 things to do in the test, 1.5 mile run, push ups, sit ups, pull ups, and bench press. You only have to do 1 lift on the bench press. If you divide 75/5, youll need to score 15 points in each event or may get more points on one event than  anoother...


----------



## Bintheredunthat (30 Jul 2007)

My crystal ball is telling me that the Cooper's test could soon be changed.

Spoke with a friend who said it's already being looked at.

I know I know, all the documentation is still there in B&W.......just saying - could soon be changed.

I think it should be a surprise test.  Like one day, the test would be a 5K backwards run, next intake - tree climbing test.........and the next - assembling an Ikea bookshelf.  Really keep em on their toes those guys.

Bin


----------



## Josh1r (30 Jul 2007)

I'll do you test anyday HAHAHA!


----------



## Meridian (30 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> I'll do you test anyday HAHAHA!



Hey, would you really trust your application on the Swedes?  They are kind of known for shafting us in the Ikea screw department...


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (4 Aug 2007)

GirlFiredUp said:
			
		

> For the bench press, that would be two 45-pound plates and two 5-pound plates, assuming a standard bench-press bar is 45 pounds?



ya, standard bench press bar is 45 pounds.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (7 Aug 2007)

I'm hoping she got her answer already in the 3 years, 4 months, 29 days, 12 hours, 54 minutes, and 1 second before you replied to her question.   ;D

Sorry - that HAS to be a record!

Bin


----------



## Franko (7 Aug 2007)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> I'm hoping she got her answer already in the 3 years, 4 months, 29 days, 12 hours, 54 minutes, and 1 second before you replied to her question.   ;D
> 
> Sorry - that HAS to be a record!
> 
> Bin



Nope....there was one recently that spanned way back to 2002. The member left a year after that.

Doesn't hurt to answer though. Someone may wanted to ask the exact same question.

Regards


----------



## Bintheredunthat (8 Aug 2007)

Nope......found another one.  But you've already seen it I see.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3728.0.html - Replyed yesterday from a 2001 post.

Regards

Bin


----------

